# Is Tensor corp still around?



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 14, 2006)

I picked up a Tensor 6-watt LED desk lamp on a closeout deal the other day. Today I tried to reach their website to look for any similar products and the site is down. Actually all three of their sites are down.

Are they still in business? 

**EDIT, NEXT DAY**
One of their sites came back up today so I guess it was just some computer problems.


----------

